# [OT]Dwa dyski, jak rozłożyć partycje?

## waltharius

Witam.

Mam takie pytanko o rady i Wasze sugestie na temat rozłożenia partycji pod system (Gentoo) na dwóch dyskach.

Mam dwa dyski:

```
misio ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hdc: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdc1               1          62      497983+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdc2              63        2494    19535040   83  Linux

/dev/hdc3            2495       14593    97185217+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          63      506016   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda2   *          64          71       64260   83  Linux

/dev/sda3              72       24321   194788125    5  Extended

/dev/sda5              72        1938    14996646   83  Linux

/dev/sda6            1939       24321   179791416   83  Linux

```

System chce mieć na hdc. W tej chwili mam Gentoo na sda. /boot jest na sda2, / na sda5 a /home na sda6. Chciałem troche poeksperymentować z partycjami i systemami plików. Zastanawiałem się nad tym jak ułożyć partycje na tych dyskach tak, żeby system pracował jak najwydajniej. /home raczej zostawie na sda ze względu na ilość zajmowanego miejsca. Nie wiem teraz tylko co przenieść na hdc, ewentulanie co jeszcze umieścić na sda? /etc powinno chyba być tam gdzie i / prawda? Po prostu nie wiem jak to najefektywniej zrobić. Do tego ciągle zastanawiam się nad systemem plików. Macie jakieś uwagi? Doświadczenia w tej materii, a może znaleźliście coś w necie na co mi się nie udało trafić? Z chęcią poczytam Wasze sugestie  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Mam takie pytanko o rady i Wasze sugestie na temat rozłożenia partycji pod system (Gentoo) na dwóch dyskach.

 

Osobiście ja bym nie rokładał Gentoo na dwie partycje, co najwyżej to osobno dałbym /home lub swapa. Ale np ja nie mam swpa i juz wole robić beckap na drugim.

to można poczytać: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3032540.html

Jedynie co mi przychodzi fajnego do głowy to RAID, Ale tu też by zależało od zastosowania twojego Gentoo

----------

## waltharius

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *waltharius wrote:*   Mam takie pytanko o rady i Wasze sugestie na temat rozłożenia partycji pod system (Gentoo) na dwóch dyskach. 
> 
> Osobiście ja bym nie rokładał Gentoo na dwie partycje, co najwyżej to osobno dałbym /home lub swapa. Ale np ja nie mam swpa i juz wole robić beckap na drugim.
> 
> to można poczytać: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3032540.html
> ...

 

Dzięki za linka, coś ostatnio forumowa wyszukiwarka działa niezbyt dobrze  :Sad: 

Co do zastosowania Gentoo to ma być to desktop, może za jakiś czas będzie serwer www ale bardziej do zabawy/nauki niż jakiś poważniejszy.

A co do RAID to hmmm, kuszące, ale nie wiem czy jest możliwość łączenia sata i ata w raid, to raz a dwa, że nie chce stracić danych na dysku sata bo jest ich za dużo i są dla mie dość cenne.

Genralnie chce się pobawić różnymi możliwościami układu partycji. Zastanawiam się też nad dwoma swapami, jeden na hdc drugi na sata, ciekaw jestem co z tego wyniknie  :Razz:  Firefox ma brzydką właściwość zjadania całego ramu i swapu po pewnym czasie a jak kiedys zauważyłem jak są dwie partycje swap to zjada tylko jedną a druga zostaje nietknięta umożliwiając systemowi dalsze działanie. Nie wiem od czego to zależy   :Confused:  Tak więc chyba zrobie tak, że /home zostanie na sda i będą dwa swapy, jeden na hdc a drugi na sda.

Jak by ktoś miał coś jeszcze do dodania (szczególnie odnośnie RAID) to będę wdzięczny  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## Yatmai

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ale nie wiem czy jest możliwość łączenia sata i ata w raid, 
> 
> 

 

Jest, ale dyski macierzy będą działać z prędkością najwolniejszego.

----------

## waltharius

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *waltharius wrote:*   
> 
> ale nie wiem czy jest możliwość łączenia sata i ata w raid, 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Eeee na razie to chyba za cienki w uszach jestem, żeby się na to porywać  :Razz:  Zostanę przy partycjonowaniu i systemie plików a poźniej będę testował kernele różne i inne przyspieszajki sytemowe  :Very Happy:  W każdym razie będę walczył z tym może coś wycisne ciekawego (oby nie errory  :Razz:  ).

Pozdrawiam

walth

EDIT:

Doszedłem do wniosku, że samo podwojenie swapu (na dwóch dyskach po jednym swapie) i przeniesienie partycji /home na inny dysk niż ten z systemem może dać ciekawe rezultaty. Dodatkowo teraz umieszcze system na ext3. Zobacze jak się bedzie sprawował  :Smile: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Doszedłem do wniosku, że samo podwojenie swapu (na dwóch dyskach po jednym swapie) i przeniesienie partycji /home na inny dysk niż ten z systemem może dać ciekawe rezultaty.... Zobacze jak się bedzie sprawował 

 

Zainteresuj się: Maksymalna wydajność swapa

pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> Zainteresuj się: Maksymalna wydajność swapa
> 
> pozdrawiam 

 

Propos opisu, wrzuce swoje 3 grosze, że chyba się troche trzasnęli :] Bawiłem się kiedyś w edycję filmu; 1h40m i do tego dobrej jakości to troche zajmował. Wczytanie go do pamięci graniczyło z cudem, gdyż zaraz zapychało mi ram i swap'a, to szybko zmontowałem dodatkową partycję i miałem jakieś 4GB swap'a, a nie jak podali limit 2GB na x86  :Wink: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Jest, ale dyski macierzy będą działać z prędkością najwolniejszego.

 

Dyski macierzy zawsze pracują z prędkością najwolniejszego

@waltharius:

ja bym zrobił na próbe macierz RAID, z tego co sie orientuje to po  prostu wydzielasz po równych kawałkach z każdego dysku i spinasz je razem, opis jest gdzieś w dokumentacji Gentoo albo na gentoo wiki. Nie musisz robić z każdej partycji

Jeżeli sie boisz o partycje w sumie beckap zawsze zalecany, a RAID może być bardzo pomocny np na katalog tymczasowy, oraz na umieszenie tam PORTAGE_TMPDIR (czytaj man make.conf). Na pewno w takich sprawach może dać korzyść. Tym bardziej że wolniejszy dysk wcale taki wolny nie jest, no i oba mają po 8Mb cache.

----------

## waltharius

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zainteresuj się: Maksymalna wydajność swapa
> 
> pozdrawiam 

 

Czytałem ten artykuł  :Smile:  Ale dzięki za zainteresowanie  :Smile:  A co do RAIDA to coś pomyślę. Na razie robię system na dwóch partycjach na jeden / na drugiej /usr, /home jest na sda no i dwa swapy  :Very Happy:  Mam jeszcze jakieś 80GB wolnego miejsca więc będzie gdzie testować  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> ... Zainteresuj się: Maksymalna wydajność swapa

 

Maksymalna wydajność swapa to brak swapa  :Smile: 

Osobiście wolałbym kupić mniejszy dysk, a dołożyć do pamieci jeśli to możliwe. To nie są czasy że w kompie było 8Mb a program potrzebował 24Mb. Aplikacja jak potrafi zapchac 512Mb to i swapa 1Gb też.

Dla mnie to jest deoptymalizacja, nie dość że z dysku aplikacja czyta dane, to jeszcze musi na ten sam dysk kernel zrzucać pamieć. Bez sensu. Potrzebne tylko jak mamy naprawde pamięciożerną aplikacje, a dokupienie ramu nie wchodzi w gre.

----------

## Yatmai

Skoro mam 512 ramu, a mimo to po jakimś czasie (generalnie kilka dni ciężkiego używania systemu :]) aplikacje wchodzą mi na swap'a to chyba jednak jest potrzebny  :Smile: 

Tym bardziej, że widzę, jak potem powyłączam programy, pamięć się zwolni, to do użytku wraca jedynie ram (do czasu gdy znów go braknie :] )

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Skoro mam 512 ramu, a mimo to po jakimś czasie (generalnie kilka dni ciężkiego używania systemu :]) aplikacje wchodzą mi na swap'a to chyba jednak jest potrzebny 

 

Jest taka anegdota:

Jak sprawdzić czy w danej chwili potrzebujemy do deski użyć gwoździa czy wkręta?

- Wbij gwóźdź, jak deska pęknie to znaczy że potrzebny był wkręt.  :Smile: 

Co do aplikacji które zmiast zwolnić swoją pamięć, alokują nową, to z czasem i swapa braknie  :Smile: 

Co mają powiedzieć ludzie z serwerami pracującymi po pół roku i dłużej

Ja od czasu instalki Gentoo czyli prawie 1,5 roku, mając 512 Mb ramu, nie miałem nigdy swapa. Z czego mam jedna aplikacjie co zawsze alokuje pamieć do zawalenia systemu i swap jej nie pomoże i muszę ją co jakiś czas restartować, oraz raz przesadziłem z opcjami make do emergowania.

Jak mi zacznie brakować, to wtedy rozważe sytuacjie, czy jest sens kupować ram. W sumie jeszcze po długim użytkowaniu to mozilla czasem też lubi sie wyrwać z dużą iloscią ramu, choć nie wiem po co, skoro i tak cachuje na dysku, to co jeszcze ma mi ze swapa korzystać?

Oczywiście jak ma braknąć pamięci, to swap sie przydaje, szczególnie jak nie ma sie aplikacji która ma naprawde szybko pracować, ale dla mnie zawsze jest to wtórne rozwiązanie.

I tak dodam jeszcze że używam często fluxboxa ostanio, jest bardzo prosty i na dodatek mało zasobożerny.

----------

## Yatmai

No właśnie o FF mi się rozchodzi, bo sukinsyn potrafi mi czasem prawie cały ram zeżreć i połowe swap'a (a mam go 1GB :])

A z tego co piszesz, wynikało by, że lepiej mu nie dać tego swapu, niech zacznie lepiej zarządzać dostępną pamięcią... Napewno będzie to szybsze, ale kiedy jest ta granica, że można program ograniczyć, a kiedy jest już zagrożenie unieruchomienia systemu...  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> No właśnie o FF mi się rozchodzi, bo sukinsyn potrafi mi czasem prawie cały ram zeżreć i połowe swap'a (a mam go 1GB :])
> 
> A z tego co piszesz, wynikało by, że lepiej mu nie dać tego swapu, niech zacznie lepiej zarządzać dostępną pamięcią... Napewno będzie to szybsze, ale kiedy jest ta granica, że można program ograniczyć, a kiedy jest już zagrożenie unieruchomienia systemu... 

 

To czy FF będzie zarządzal jak należy to sie zobaczy, a z tego co przyważyłem u mnie granica to 16Mb wolnego, z tym że jest tak, że dobrze by było aby przynajmniej cache miało 100Mb, bo to bardzo korzystnie wpływa na szybkość systemu.

Czasem sie tak zastanawiam, bo ja musze co 2-3 godziny zrestartowac aplikacjie XawTV oraz audacity, przy mocnym ich wykorzystywaniu. Po prostu pożerają ram do zawalenia systemu. Myślałem że to przypadłość flag, ale jednak nie, może to że mam amd64. Może niuanse są tego typu że w linuksie można virtualnie przydzielić kupe pamięci z czego skorzystać sie nie da oczywiście. Ale jest bardzo pomocne, A na amd64 to już naprawde cała masa:

```
ps aux | grep big

ja        9231 79.4 40.2 971060300 309164 pts/3 R+  22:18   0:16 ./big_mem

ja        9237  0.0  0.0   2604   524 pts/6    R+   22:18   0:00 grep big
```

a kiedyś zdajesie był po prostu błąd alokacji memory, a linuks teraz mimo wszystko przydziela pamiec, ale tego nie wiem bo od niedawana coś sie orientuje, a aplikacje niestety muszą same zarządzac swoją pamięcią. Kończe bo sie robi OT. Temat wybitnie na inny wątek.

----------

## arsen

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

